# Finally done. Background check bs



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Received request to provide uber proof that I have had a license longer than one year. I have driven for them since 2015. To get the proof, requires writing to the bmv and waiting. I'm done.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TBone said:


> To get the proof, requires writing to the *bmv* and waiting. I'm done.


Did you mean bmw?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey, they said my license was expired this morning and I told them had it been expired since November of 2019 then why on Earth were they allowing me to drive for them?

Uber is a fun company to work for and you should call them and tell them you will give them the DMV report right after they explain why they all of a sudden feel the need for it!

Just never tell them to shut up or you hate all them or they might get upset and hang up on you...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Did you mean bmw?


DMV


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ohio = BMV = Bureau of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TBone said:


> To get the proof, requires writing to the bmv and waiting.


Writing to the DMV? You mean like, pen & paper, postage stamps & envelopes, stuff like that?
&#128518;
Seriously though, you should be able to go online and print out a 3-year report from the DMV's website in only a few minutes time. 
You do have computer access, don't you? &#129488;


----------

